# Petsmart has had a Makeover!



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

Wow Petsmart has really gotten with the program when it comes to pet apparell and accessories! They have a few brand new clothing lines that are SO CUTE! I just bought Brit'ny a pink cableknit scarf (that matches EXACTLY to my GAP one!), a doggy bubble jacket, in pink of course, a new leather color that was pink with polka dots, collar charms, a pink and white striped polo shirt, pink doggy boots, a pink Pups sweater, and a sheerling (sp?) coat in a cream color.

They have really outdid themselves you guys and most of the items were not that much. The most expensive Item was 30 bucks!

Hope you guys make a trip to check out the new stuff

Oh and they carry XS now! YAY!

Its really cool to be able to walk in and try the stuff on BRit instead of ordering from the internet and not really knowing what you are buying!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

LOL! I personally would use either or, but it would be cute to see a malt in layers LOL!

But I guess they have one "sweater" on all ready so either or would be enough really

I am going back for the pink sweater with the little featherish boa that you are talking about, TOO CUTE! I have to wait for another shipment though because there were no XS

As for the booties, YES Brit wears EVERYTHING so good! I am happy too because that is why I wanted a girl ya know? So I can dress her up all the time lol!

She wears bows, clothes, coats, jewlery, glasses, boots, and all very effortlessly.

Try the booties, at least you know Petsmart will let you take them back!

Im so glad they smartened up!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

Yep I carry her too! LOL! her feet only touch the ground to go out and do her bizness!

Yea, I had a boy dog, a shih-tzu poo, and he was metrosexual too! LOL! I would dress him up, but not in pink!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Our Petsmart is still lame.. they never carry any cute clothes so I still buy all of Tuffy's sweaters and things online.. though I just bought him a super cute little hoodie sweater at the Fair today and my sister bought a matching one for Palbert.


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

I think Boom has out grown his clothes! I bet he's gained 8 pounds since he last wore his sweater. I bet it doesnt fit!

I saw the clothes at petsmart, now I just hafta find a sweater that says "Boom Boom" to me!

Its sad though, because I loved his old sweater.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I got Lexi's winter coats from PetSmart. I got the blue corduroy jacket and a pink winter coat (covers her belly). Very cute!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DMZ dogs_@Oct 24 2004, 06:53 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

ahhh!!

i miss all the cute doggie stuff korea has !!!
ive never seen a dog hanbok tho.. (hanbok = korean traditional clothes) 

i havent been home for a year so when i go back this winter im gonna buy lots and lots of cute things for jong-ee









cant wait to see ur babies photos!


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

I HATE Petsmart--I was there yesterday, Saturday. Huge mistake. Full of people and dogs pooping everywhere, their owners just would leave it and along someone came and ....you guessed it. Nasty everywhere. I got in an "argument" with the Nutro lady cause I wouldn't buy her stuff--she even followed me out to the checkout counter trying to convince me her food was better than anyone elses! While I was standing in line at the checkout (bought some nylabone puppy chew bones for my new baby) i was watching the very busy grooming shop--horrors the way they were treating the dogs. Really rough with the slicker brushes and walking off while the dogs were left on the table unattended. I couldnt wait to get out of there. Internet shopping only for me!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

For those of you who like to dress your Malt, check out this website:

http://www.barkindogclothes.com


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Oct 25 2004, 10:23 AM
> *For those of you who like to dress your Malt, check out this website:
> 
> http://www.barkindogclothes.com
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=13156*


[/QUOTE]

I love that site! They have so many cute things!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Yea! What a great site for holiday gifts... I tend to have this habit of getting started Christmas shopping in early November... then I get so excited I want the person to have their gift right away, so I give it to them, and end up buying another something for them to open on Christmas... I'm trying to break the habit this year... we will see how it goes.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Oct 25 2004, 10:23 AM
> *For those of you who like to dress your Malt, check out this website:
> 
> http://www.barkindogclothes.com
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=13156*


[/QUOTE]








I see a shopping spree in my future! Thanks for the link!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79+Oct 25 2004, 01:02 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I see a shopping spree in my future! Thanks for the link!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=13193
[/B][/QUOTE]


me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I just placed an order at the www.barkingdogclothes.com Their prices are great and shipping is included. It was a hard choice. This is what I got for now...only b/c I had money in my paypal account! I love sites that take paypal where I don't have to go find my card to put in info!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Sorry...they came up BIG...


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Oct 25 2004, 08:58 PM
> *I just placed an order at the www.barkingdogclothes.com Their prices are great and shipping is included. It was a hard choice. This is what I got for now...only b/c I had money in my paypal account! I love sites that take paypal where I don't have to go find my card to put in info!
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=13253*


[/QUOTE]

Cute choices!! I'm still trying to decide.. I think I might go for the personalized tee. So many choices! ^_^


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79+Oct 25 2004, 10:16 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cute choices!! I'm still trying to decide.. I think I might go for the personalized tee. So many choices! ^_^
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=13262
[/B][/QUOTE]

I thought about that, but wanted to check on size/fit first before I did a permanent name thing. If these don't fit, I can always put them on ebay or something. He has weird measurements that really don't fit any of the sizes right... :wacko: I bought one sweater from ebay that was way too small...got him a t-shirt that is way too big...I sent them his measurements with my order...so maybe it will all work out.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I just got this shirt in the mail yesterday. It is SO cute and really says it all about my Lady!

Barkindogclothes


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Oct 26 2004, 07:49 AM
> *I just got this shirt in the mail yesterday. It is SO cute and really says it all about my Lady!
> 
> Barkindogclothes
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=13291*


[/QUOTE]

That is one of the shirts I'm thinking of getting. I also like:

Diva in Training shirt
Princess shirt
Two-Tone pink striped shirt
Super Girl Dog shirt
Puppy dog pink Robe


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

They had a prince one like the princess one...I thought it was cute.
She just emailed me about my measurements...I think it is great that she makes them so they fit all along their back..and miss the boy wee wee's underneath! I wish I had asked her about harness holes...may do that now before she gets started on them...


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Oct 26 2004, 09:21 AM
> *harness holes...may do that now before she gets started on them...
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=13304*


[/QUOTE]

That's a good idea.. *makes mental note about that one* I hate having to put Tuffy's harness on over a sweater, it's just not as cute.


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Those are some of the CUTEST and TRENDIEST clothes I have ever seen! Thnk you THANK THANKYOU!!!!!!!!

Im so excited, there is so much to choose from!

I definitley need some of those "hot pants" (so weird, I was just looking for some at Petsmart) and that playboy bunny robe!

THANK YOU!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79+Oct 26 2004, 10:34 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good idea.. *makes mental note about that one* I hate having to put Tuffy's harness on over a sweater, it's just not as cute.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=13315
[/B][/QUOTE]

I love that lady that I ordered from!







She was SO nice...we emailed back and forth about the sizing and the holes for the harness. She put the harness holes in for no extra charge. Even emailed me back b/c the superman shirt...the hole would have been right in the middle of the picture...she said she could even add a D ring to the shirt...so we wouldn't have to use a harness...but when he "goes by--bye"...he gets REALLY hyper...I was afraid he would wriggle out of a shirt with no actual harness...so I told her to just put the hole as low as she could and we would find a way to make it work. She was very friendly...and said she was starting on them the same day. She makes them for the boys where they are long on the top and shorter on the underside to accomodate their "willies"...that is SO smart!!! Can't wait to get them in the mail!!!!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Oct 28 2004, 07:01 PM
> *I love that lady that I ordered from!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hooray! I'm so glad to hear she is nice.. now I'm really looking forward to ordering!


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

AAAWWWWW 








I wish Australia had a Petsmart...


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sunshine_@Oct 29 2004, 03:37 AM
> *AAAWWWWW
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


This wasn't at petsmart...it was an online store...Barkingdogclothes!!!Wonderful to work with!!!Great prices! Can't wait to get the clothes in the mail!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I have a question about your post... We are allowed to name a store name??? I got kicked off of another forum for doing that!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

You can name stores & products. Post websites, pictures, etc.

Basically anything you couldn't do on MO you can do here. There is no censoreship.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Oct 29 2004, 09:33 AM
> *  I got kicked off of another forum for doing that!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

u can even name the "other forum" too here~

MALTESE ONLY !!~!~

no montioring here~


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee+Oct 29 2004, 04:31 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u can even name the "other forum" too here~

MALTESE ONLY !!~!~

no montioring here~








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14006
[/B][/QUOTE]

Haha! I always get lazy when typing Maltese Only (MO) and Spoiled Maltese (SM).


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I got Brinkley's shirts TODAY!!! That was SO fast...I cannot believe it! They are great quality...the superman part is embroidery...the striped shirt is SO cute in person!!! Fit him perfect...the Superman did...I didn't try the other one on...yet...
I will def. be back to Barkingdogclothes


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Oct 29 2004, 05:41 PM
> *I got Brinkley's shirts TODAY!!! That was SO fast...I cannot believe it! They are great quality...the superman part is embroidery...the striped shirt is SO cute in person!!! Fit him perfect...the Superman did...I didn't try the other one on...yet...
> I will def. be back to Barkingdogclothes
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

WOW! That was some lightening fast shipping! That is so cool.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79+Oct 29 2004, 06:29 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! That was some lightening fast shipping! That is so cool. 
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14036
[/B][/QUOTE]


I know!!!














Isn't that awesome!!!????


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee+Oct 29 2004, 05:31 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u can even name the "other forum" too here~

MALTESE ONLY !!~!~

no montioring here~








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14006
[/B][/QUOTE]























that is sooooooooo funny! I love this place!


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Oct 29 2004, 06:02 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This wasn't at petsmart...it was an online store...Barkingdogclothes!!!Wonderful to work with!!!Great prices! Can't wait to get the clothes in the mail!!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=13819
[/B][/QUOTE]

Silly me







I'm gonna check it out now!!


----------

